# Annoying berry seeds in smoothies...



## tboroson

Does anybody else here get annoyed by the little seeds from blueberries or raspberries in their smoothies? I make a kefir smoothie every morning for breakfast. Kefir, banana, some frozen fruit (usually berries), some hempseed. Blueberry and raspberry are my favorite, but I *hate* all the tiny seeds that get stuck in my teeth! I'm considering straining the smoothie, but I'm afraid it's too thick to go through a strainer fine enough to get teeny seeds like that.

Oh, the trials we health-foodies go through


----------



## toraji

Yes. The worst is when you try to pick the seeds out of your teeth, and they end up getting STUCK between the teeth!

I wonder if a Vita-Mix would blast those seeds smooth?

If not, and you are super annoyed by the seeds, you can use something like a Foley food mill to get the seeds out of the berries before putting them into smoothies. You'd have to thaw them out first though.

I am lazy so I just grin and bear the grit.


----------



## just6fish

I once read that there are a lot of 'good stuff' in the seeds, though. Anybody know anything about that???


----------



## MelMel

yeah, a friend was once going on and on about apricot seeds and how they have cyanide in them and something else that cures cancer, but because of the cyanide they are banned, even though its a 'good' cyanide....so he thinks they are banned because the government doesnt want to cure cancer









it may not be cyanide, i have a terrible memory (i guess i should consume more fruit seeds







)


----------



## Kari_mom

Maybe drink your smoothie through a straw and bypass your teeth?


----------



## ozzyemm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kari_mom*
Maybe drink your smoothie through a straw and bypass your teeth?









No, no, then they machine gun the back of your throat


----------



## thismama

I use strawberries in smoothies for this reason, coz they don't have so many seeds.


----------



## aceboo

the straw thing works well for me, if you use a food processor, it wilkl grind them more smoothly
apricot kernels are nore of a nut-like, and are very nutritious...and expensive


----------



## gojodigirl

Hi ladies,

I've been searching for a way to do this for years! Finally we're about ready to take our patent pending idea to the manufacturers. It's called a Smoothie Press and it strains the seeds out of smoothies! Check out our facebook page, www.facebook.com/smoothiepress and you can see our progress. We hope to do a kickstarter campaign to help with the set up costs of the whole manufacturing process. I've been using our prototypes every morning for seedless smoothies and you can't believe how nice it is to drink a truly "smooth" smoothie. Stay tuned... and have a great day.


----------



## rnra

Since this 8 year old thread has been resurrected...

Just use a Blendtec. I use my Blendtec to make smoothies several times per week, and everything is incredibly smooth. I very, very rarely notice seeds.


----------



## gojodigirl

That's awesome! Yes some blenders do a great job. This is just another solution if you don't have one of those. Also, the Smoothie Press is a travel tumbler so you could use your Blendtec, then pour it into the Smoothie Press and go!

Have a great day and thanks for responding.


----------



## Spiderpig

My family have a device called a Tre Spade

Basically it's a neat tomato squeezer, very useful for extracting those annoying pips. It also is useful when making small batch raspberry jam. Not cheap, but very well made and spares can easily be bought if you search through eBay.


----------



## missyrissy

I just use a fine mesh strainer and it works like a charm! My toddler who needed more fiber in his diet wouldn't touch it with seeds in it so I went out and got a fine mesh strainer and it got all tube seeds! I let it strain over a pyrex measuring cup btw
QUOTE=Spiderpig;17603932]My family have a device called a Tre Spade

Basically it's a neat tomato squeezer, very useful for extracting those annoying pips. It also is useful when making small batch raspberry jam. Not cheap, but very well made and spares can easily be bought if you search through eBay.[/QUOTE]


----------

